
Baidu Unveils New Research Results from SVAIL - jonbaer
http://www.hpcwire.com/off-the-wire/baidu-unveils-new-research-results-from-svail/
======
dplarson
Related discussion (on Baidu's Deep Speech 2 results) from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707538)

